# Out in the Woods with DRiley 'Ship Video



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I don't get to just go walking around in the woods as often as I'd like (which is to say: I don't live in a log cabin deep in the forest) but I did today and I took my DRiley starship with me. There really is no better practice than just shooting at random stuff at random distances! A starship wouldn't normally be my first choice for a walk in the woods but the relatively compact size and very light weight of this one let it slip into my backpack perfectly :thumbsup:

I found a good place to prop up my phone and get a little video of some twig shooting:











Get out in the woods and get ya some!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Cool shot ..just knowing your going to be loving that shooter for a hike in the woods....Thanks for sharing a quick video..

~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Fun stuff!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I love it, MJ! That starship looks like a sweet piece.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Nice video. Short and sweet.

Your phone gave a nice clear picture . . . could see the branch as you shot it off. Very clear.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Maybe one day ill make one.. maybeeee... ok probably definitely!


----------

